# Hitting jumps



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

So I wanted to start a thread to see if anyone has the same uneasy feeling I do.

I have no problem with jumps that have a flat take off, I ride off smooth and feel comfortable in the air. I also have no problem ollieing off of ledges or rollers and catching a few feet of air.

But little jumps that have a steep ramp up always make me feel sooooo uneasy. I'm not sure if it's a g-force thing from the rapid movement up, or what, but any jump that actually has a lip on it always makes me so uncomfortable at the takeoff.

Anyone else experience this? and if so, what helps get over that other than time behind wheel?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mr scottland, if you are (as i suspect you are,) a more than competent rider, then avoiding near crashes and similar shinanigans do not cause you much fear. 

nor, judging by your post, does the idea of flying thru the air fill you with trepidation.

things like g-force and 'the unexpected' contribute to making the thrill of snowboarding what it is....

and then so how can what you say (aboot going off lippy kickers) be true?

you sir have a phobia! as such, it is in your mind. 

to over come this, i strongly recommend POSITIVE REAFFIRMATION. it is a sickening practice for a modest limey gent like myself, but before approaching the object of your terror;

visualise your approach, transition, launch and perfect floaty air, prior to the softest sweetest landing, before coming to a halt amoungst a welcoming pack of nubile nipple rubbing laydees (or fellas if thats more your bag!)

tell yourself _*'you are da man!'*_ a gazillion times. know that you will fly with grace and land like a hero. be positive about every last issue. if a moment's doubt enters your mind, then restart the affirmation process or go do something else for half an hour....

relax, SMILE and fly!

c'est facile!


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Ya, I'm just starting to get into park. It's not so much that i'm afraid of those jumps, it's just that I have a hard time controlling the take off. The feeling I get is that i'm suddenly just thrown in the air.

Snowolf, you're right about the larger flatter jumps, I'm much more comfortable on those.

Paolo, ya, I think it's just going to take doing it over and over until I'm comfortable with the takeoff. Once I gather myself in the air I'm fine, and I don't have a problem landing, it's just that super uneasy feeling of getting hucked in the air from those little jumps with the steep curves.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hehehee....

if you read this place often, you'll figure out that in some instances, my and wolfies POV represent the two sides of the same coin.

as long as one of us says something that inspires and motivates you or anyone to go out and try, progress or just have smiles, i remain more than happy to have my theories rejected for those of a more lupine origin.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I know what you mean about the jumps that resemble skateboard kickers. They just kind of throw you into the air and usually put a lot of flex into your board at the same time which can definitely cause some havoc. Usually these jumps are found all carved up and never seem to have a decent transition :laugh: If you can already hit a jump with a nice even lead up then I would say practice my friend. It does help a lot to soak up the initial part of the jump with your legs and extend at the end of the jump. A small tailgrab etc. also helps a lot to keep the board centered under your body as you are pulling it up to grab it and you naturally pull it straight up to your shoulders (unless pulling a more technical grab).


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

just b4 im about to hit a jump, i just tell myself to go for it. I erase all bad things out of my head, and just do it. I know it may be scary at first, but it feels better once u have landed yur first big jump. I just started jumping 2 weeks ago and i love it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

this might not apply for snowboarding but for when I was learning to ride motocross when I was little I use to get going a little and then hit the ramp a little sideways and get the feel of it a few times. I'd gradually straighten out until I was going to the lip


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

The smallest jump at my local park is a 20ft table top with a steep incline. What I found really helped bridge the gap was making my own jumps at a local hill, and just progressing-from small bummps to 5-6ft wedges. Once I started to shoot out 25-30ft consistently off the man made jumps-full speed on the local hill-I felt a lot more confident hitting the steep table. First hit on the table and I cleared the knuckle and hit the sweet spot easy, because I kept making man-made jumps to work up to that. I also had more board control, because I'd come out completely corked every now and then from ollieing weird off my edge, so getting my board back under became a cinch, since I was used to it occuring-even practiced it intentionally-and I had developed air awareness along the way.

Remember to keep your weight balanced. When going up the steep, you have to lean foward a bit more to keep centred because of the sharp incline. Even if you come off corked, as long as you come off balanced, you shouldn't have any problem pulling your board back in. Just ride over the jump at first, and after you get comfortable doing that with more speed, then you can start to ollie or jump off.

I noticed a lot of pro's just suck their legs up. Personally, I find it easier to control and tweak grabs when sucking my legs up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Definitely. I should have been a bit more clear. What I meant was that I find it easier to grab when just hitting the jump and sucking up my legs, rather than ollieing off the lip of the jump. The ollie can help for sure, but it does complicate things a bit in my experience anyway. I know there's times where I've just popped off really weird, and I can't setup as easily; where as if I just suck my legs up, those complications definitely happen less often. That's what I meant to say.


----------

